# Firefly Serenity



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

This is a nice little model of the _Serenity _ from _Firefly_ I found on @bay. It's only 4 1/2" long, the five pieces were decently cast, not fantastic, but they cleaned up ok. I'm kinda proud of the two engines, I hollowed out the two front intakes with a 3/16 drill bit by hand. It's small, but it's better than nothing! Here she is with the first coat of primer


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I saw that for sale at mini model maddness site, Chris Larson Designs.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

That looks a lot nicer than the pics on the MMM site - and it looks like an original sculpt. Being a big fan of the show, I think I might have to get one of those! I read where Marco Scheloske purchased the Cylon Tanker from MMM and had pics up at Starship Modeler in the Readers Gallery. Marco built his with some minor modifications and entitled his "Dawn of Peace". The tanker has a total of 8 sets of landing bays on it, but should only have five, so I cut three out of the one I've got, drilled out the engines, puttied up the voids I found on mine and plan to add some details as Marco has on his. I like this one enough at this price to buy a second and modify it accordingly, as well. I also purchased his _Event Horizon_ model, which isn't too bad, given what little reference appears to exist online. 

Anyhow, thanks for sharing the pics, *PhillipMarlowe*!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's a test fit on the base, both the Serenity and base still have some finishing left. You can see where I'm going though.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The model is looking good! I like the base, having Serenity flying. Looking forward to how you finish it. I still hope a model kit of the ship, will be released for the movie.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I liked the flying look too, that's why I had to test fit her before the last sanding/coat. I've learned the hard way if you try to adjust or reshape the wire support afterwards the paint tends to flake off, just like it did here.

Sure wish she was bigger though, I even looked carefully at a A-10 and Jedi starfighter model thinking about a scratchbuild. It's beyond my skills though.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I was thinking about trying a scratchbuilt also. Do the L'eggs pantyhose still come in those plastic eggs? *eyeballing the star drive*.....


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Looks decent so far, but now that it's got some paint on it, you can see where it needs work.

Take some sandpaper to glob on the front of the right engine nozzle (left side when you're looking at the ship from that front shot), as well as those grooved lines on the main hull where it transitions from the "body" to the "neck". You might also want to find an appropriate sized drill bit or ball cutter and make the left engine nozzle opening (right side when looking from the front) match the other one.

Overall, it looks like whoever sculpted it started with all the detail on the engine section, then got burned out by the time they got to the front of the ship and just said "Hell with it, that's close enough!"


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Glob is my fault, the pour sprues were at the front of the engine, there were severe pits and I chipped the "lip" badly even gently using a pin vise. I fixed it with a "glob" of CA, I'll sand it back round before she's finished. The neck detail is a little wonky, but remember this guy is only 4 1/2" long, the image on your computer screen is about 10X larger than life! Both intakes were drilled with the same bit, I have no idea why one looks bigger to you, maybe distortion from the lens?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Want a really good site for Firefly/Serenity, including some great photos of the ship, go to http://www.fireflywiki.org/Firefly/Serenity.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Great BIG pictures, maybe somebody could forward those to Sarge or Alfred Wong!


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I am scratchbuilding this thing and the shape is a lot more complex then I thought. Curves all over the place

The final length will be about 26 inches


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'd love to see pictures, is this for yourself or as a production kit?


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice job! 

I saw the trailer for the movie this past weekend (we saw 40 Year Old Virgin - a lot crude sex humor but very funny IMHO)...Serenity (the movie) looks VERY promising.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I'd love to see pictures, is this for yourself or as a production kit?


Here is my day to day build process
http://www.alexkung.com/scale/serenity/cmain.htm

This is mainly for myself but I am not ruling out a run. During construction I am keeping that in the back of my mind as I build the various components.

The parts are fairly big and I have never cast anything this big before. Parts like the rear swirly thing are a bit complex. I have also seen a lot of garbage resin kits and I would never want to inflict something like that on another modeler. The cost of a kit may also be prohibitive due to the size of the moulds and the amount of resin needed. 

Time will tell


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work and nice web site! I like the wireframe drawing your using!

BTW, has anybody seen these, it's the first I heard of em:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Serenity-3pk-Mal-Jayne-and-Reaver-Action-Figure-

I hope they and the movie sell well, maybe we'll get a _Serenity_ model, or at least a decent accurate toy!


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe,

Your link is not responding so I can't wee what you are referring to.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

It was a three pack of _Serenity_ action figures, Malcolm, Jane, and a Reaver. It's always hard to tell from low res @bay pictures, the Malcolm didn't look too impressive but the Jane looked like a pretty good sculpt. They aren't custom jobs either.

Here ya go, I change my mind about the sculpt, see what I mean about @bay pictures?:


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Here are some pix and additional info
http://www.figures.com/databases/action.cgi?setup_file=fignews2.setup&category=actionfigures&topic=41&show_article=387


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Cigar chompin Jayne is supposed to be the rarer of the bunch. ( 1 per case) I think there is also a reaver figure but so far none of the other crew being done in figures.

I personally do not think the Mal figure looks good. I hope the paint jobs are better since Jayne looks cross eyed.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

A gallery of pics at Figures.com: 
http://photos.figures.com/photo/1/showgallery.php?cat=2516


----------

